# How to sell a Directv DVR?



## xde18 (Oct 22, 2007)

I am wondering what do I have to do in order to sell two DVRs. Do I have to inform Directv that I'm selling them or do I just sell them and do I have to do anything to the DVR.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

When did you buy them?

If you got them in March of 2006 or after that they are leased units unless you pay the full retail price to own them. 

If they are leased which they probably are you cannot sell them. If you deactivate them you have to send them back to DirecTV.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...and if you do sell them and the buyer tries to activate them, DIRECTV won't do it.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Look on your bill. If they show as a "lease fee", then they are leased and must be returned. If they show as an "additional receiver fee" then they are owned and you can sell them.

First step obviously is to de-activate them from your account. When you do that, DirecTV should tell you if you need to return them, but you can always ask just to be on the safe side.

Carl


----------



## pinegein (May 13, 2007)

I justed looked at my bill and the tivo that I bought off ebay is leased.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

pinegein said:


> I justed looked at my bill and the tivo that I bought off ebay is leased.


Or probably more accurately.... the Tivo that you bought off ebay was incorrectly classified as leased when you activated it on your account. It might be difficult to get that error corrected, but it might be worth it if you ever want to sell your Tivo.


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

pinegein said:


> I justed looked at my bill and the tivo that I bought off ebay is leased.


Call Directv and ask for the access card department, they are the ones you can take care of this.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

pinegein said:


> I justed looked at my bill and the tivo that I bought off ebay is leased.


If you bought it on Ebay, it should be down on your account as "additional receiver".


----------



## pinegein (May 13, 2007)

Nope I have 3 leased and 3 additional receiver's old samsung's. I think the tivo is about to give out seen the green screen a couple of times so they will switch it out with a r15 with the protection plan.


----------

